# waxworm cluster



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Great alternative to real waxworms for steel in the winter and early spring.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Those sure are nice looking.


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

I think those look great! 

Have you tried them? What is the recipe?

Loomisfun


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Very nice! What do you use for the body material?


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks. Very effective. I had to come up with a waxy alternative 'cause I grew tired of watching the guys throwing the real ones catch fish all winter.

Lead and nymph legs along the shank, over wrapped with Thornton Nymph Skin and ribbed with mono thread. Then, varnished and marked.

I am working on editing the step by step video. It should be up within the next few weeks. http://www.castersflyshop.com


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks!!


----------

